# Why won't this work?



## webmonk (Feb 4, 2007)

I've been reading about the plexiglass finish and how you use acetone to 'melt' it and I think it's a pretty neat idea. It got me to thinking, why can't the clear parts of the little plastic pen part bags that pile up be melted into something similar? It sure would beat all that waste.

I don't fully understand how to tell which plastics will melt in acetone and which won't, but an initial test shows that the bags don't melt. Is there a safe way to turn those into a usable solution?


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't have a clue, but this ought to be interesting[]


----------



## RussFairfield (Feb 4, 2007)

There is a simple answer to your question. Try it and see what happens.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Feb 4, 2007)

Jon  The bags are made from low density polyethylene , which is not very soluble in anything . Even if it were , it would give you a soft finish . The advantage of acrylic is its hardness . LDPE will melt with heat , but short of grinding it up and running it back through an extruder , it is difficult to do anything useful with it . Manufacturers recycle their process waste that way , generally into lower value products . It does seem a shame to burn perfectly good bags , although they have about the same BTU value as wood . I hoard them , hoping that someday you or someone else will find a higher use for them .   Wayne


----------



## LEAP (Feb 5, 2007)

slightly off subject but am I the only one who having a problem finding plexi glass. The retailers around me all carry lexan. I threw a few small pieces in a glass bottle with acetone and it just clouded up the lexan and did not really dissolve. I wanted to try stabilizing some spalted curly maple but the plexiglass seems to have gone the way of the betamax recorder.


----------



## webmonk (Feb 5, 2007)

Ah, thanks for the info, Wayne! There are some keywords in there to help me jumpstart my search!

@Russ: I've have a handful sitting in a pickle jar of Acetone for about two weeks now, but they're still just in there... mocking me.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 5, 2007)

Jon,

Take 25 of the bags and drop them on the floor next to a trash can.  Keeping your knees straight, if possible [], bend over and pick one up.  Return to the upright position and drop the bag into the trash.  Repeat the action 24 times.  This provides a short workout, improving your flexibility.  There, that is a healthful way to utilize the bags, and the improved flexibility comes in handy when retrieving small pen parts dropped on the floor.  If you have any questions, feel free to contact me directly. []


----------



## DocStram (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Jon,
> 
> Take 25 of the bags and drop them on the floor next to a trash can.  Keeping your knees straight, if possible [], bend over and pick one up.  Return to the upright position and drop the bag into the trash.  Repeat the action 24 times.  This provides a short workout, improving your flexibility.  There, that is a healthful way to utilize the bags, and the improved flexibility comes in handy when retrieving small pen parts dropped on the floor.  If you have any questions, feel free to contact me directly. []



William ... when I'm in the downright position ... should I pick them up with my left hand or right hand?  I'm confused by your directions. Do you have a video available?  

[]


----------



## Jerryconn (Feb 5, 2007)

I use the bags to apply the CA or Plexi finish, then throw them away.  
OH and WdCav, If I miss the trash can (And I do often []) I wait a while and then pick all them up with the broom and the dust pan, maybe 2 to 3 times a year [].


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



No video yet, Richard Simmons, David Oreck, Ron Popeil, George Foreman and I are still working on the infomercial.

However, when you are in the mooning or downright position you look downright silly. Try alternating which hand you use each time you moon your neighbors. [)]


----------



## kf4knf (Feb 5, 2007)

Check out Home depot for plexiglass.  They were the only supplier I have found.  You only need a 1x1 ft sheet for an entire can of plexi finish.  If you really get desperate, PM me and maybe I can find you some.

Oh one last hint, dont try to apply this finish with any polyester clothes on!  The acetone doesnt play well with others.  [}]


----------



## Rmartin (Feb 5, 2007)

Too funny William [] []

I would only add; I like to warm up before exercising, don't want to pull a muscle, so I run the vaccum over the bags five or six times before bending over and picking them up.


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 5, 2007)

I've been trying to find something to do with all the bags also.  

William, I can't bend all the way down to pick them up off the floor.  Are you guys going to do a beginners video too?

BTW, I made a mixture of the plexi and acetone.  It worked really well but I need to find a better way of applying to the pen.  I have an air brush but hesitate to use it as it was very expensive.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 5, 2007)

Phil,
Go to the local Good Will store and find one of those clear plastic looking peppermills that some one has "donated" .... it is probably acrylic... that's where I got mine...for $0.50    
I actually picked up the mill to use as a model for me to see how they were assembled and how they worked, but when I read about the plexi finish, I cracked up the cap and tossed in a jar of acetone and now I have a nice plexi solution.


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 5, 2007)

Becca I would not waste your time trying the air brush I tried it and all I got was strings of plexi.  It looked like I was shooting some silly string out of it.


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 6, 2007)

Terry, I wonder if yours was too thick?  I know some here say they have sprayed it on.  One of these days I'll give it a shot and report back.


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 6, 2007)

Becca I am not sure how thin it would need to be I always use mine a little thinner than medium CA glue.  The stuff I tried to spray was about the same as thin CA glue.


----------

